

The angry emo D rant - slig
http://h3.gd/devlog/?p=22

======
gaius
_Users normally aren’t better, though. They try the language and expect
everything to be rock solid – this has been since the beginning of D. So they
play with it, decide it’s not ready yet and leave for other pastures._

Can you blame them? Everyone has real work that they need to do. Languages
like Haskell and OCaml may be lacking in bread-and-butter libraries, but their
toolchains are pretty solid, GHC is a fantastic compiler. The language
landscape is brutally competitive; for any language to survive the pain of
learning it has to be rewarded with a big boost in productivity (or
salary...).

~~~
h3r3tic
I admit that I went a bit overboard with the complaints about users, as seen
in the out of context quote ;) This was mostly to accentuate that the few
folks doing anything about D were (and still are) being ignored or actively
bashed by the people in charge.

~~~
gaius
Regardless of any technical issues, that cultural issue would be enough to put
me off. Sometimes it is the case that the language's maker's interests diverge
from that of its users (e.g. OCaml is developed by language researchers
without direct commercial interests) but it's rare to see them poisoning their
own ecosystem.

------
Tim_M
In the early days D seemed like a real good idea as a cleanup replacement for
C++ with potential to innovate in some areas such as the multi core
revolution.

The developers started off with something that was compatible with C in the
same way C++ was but couldn't make up there mind whether they would like to
depart or maintain that relationship. Then they kept adding increasingly more
features/complexity and a lot of the decisions were pressured and rushed out
the door by Andrei Alexandrescu so he could meet the deadlines for the book
everyone had preordered. Eventually D was left as a language that had no idea
what it was trying to be.

------
jpr
The site seems to be down, or is it just me?

~~~
h3r3tic
Sorry about that, looks like the VPS can't stand about any pressure :<

~~~
h3r3tic
Changed the host, should be fine now.

